# Replacing TiVo Hard Drive



## Mark1492 (Apr 20, 2008)

This is and OLD question for many of you I"m sure. This is my first post on this web site so hopefully I chose the right forum to post my quesiton.

I have a series 2 Tivo 80GB hard drive. I want to replace it with a much larger hard drive. It's an old box so any warantees have expired anyhow. 

Does anyone have any suggestions? I have replaced H/Ds on PCs many times. I'm just a bit scared to touch the TiVo box. There are O/S and formatting issues, and I would imagine that some form of TiVo software needs to be installed. Is there an easy way to do this ?

Thanks in advance !!!!


----------



## Da Goon (Oct 22, 2006)

get any pata/ide hard drive and get software and instructions here.


----------

